# Air sac mites?



## kazjak (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi everyone 

Wonder if anyone's got knowledge on air sac mites to tell me if this is perhaps what's wrong with our little budgie?

Couple of hours ago her normally very high pitched shreik has changed and it sounds like she has a sore throat  She's eating, drinking and wants to play but her little voice...... it was perfectly normal this morning then just changed. I've also noticed her scratching her head a lot and she's a bit more sleepy than normal.

I'd appreciate any help anyone can offer, thank you :budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgie needs to be seen by an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment.

Please take a look at the links below:
Birds Online - Health and diseases - Parasite infestation - Air sac mites

Air Sac Mite Infection in Birds | petMD

Please let us know how she's doing after her appointment with the Avian Vet.

Best wishes!*


----------



## kazjak (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Faerybee

Thanks for your reply and the link 

She will be going to the vet tomorrow as I'd never take a chance with her health. I just wondered if there was anything I could do in the meantime to make her feel a bit better?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can tent her cage with a sheet and place a crockpot of hot water near the cage, under the sheet, with a drop of pure eucalyptus oil in the water. This will create a warm moist steam under the sheet which will help her breathe more easily until you can have her checked by your vet. :hug:*


----------



## kazjak (Jan 29, 2012)

That sounds good. I currently have a bowl of water on the radiator near her cage but I will try what you've suggested.

I hate to see her so quiet so will do anything to make her better


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If she is sick, being quiet is the best thing for her as it conserves energy for her body to "fight" the illness.

Please keep us updated on her progress and let us know what the vet has to say after her appointment. :hug:*


----------



## kazjak (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Faerybee

Just an update for you.

We took her to the emergency vet last night and they weren't much good and had no idea really and gave her a metacam injection, she was completely stressed when we got her home and we were really worried, spent all night up and down checking on her.

Took her to our own vet this morning and she thinks it's respiratory so has given her some oral baytril, some vitamins and also gave her the Ivermectin just incase she has got any mites.

She was very quiet this morning but has now started to look a bit better, she's just preened slightly and had a little amount of seed which is the first in over 20 hours so please cross everything that we've got her on the mend! We're still giving her steam bowls with eucalyptus so hopefully that's helping her feel a bit better too, thanks for your advice, much appreciated :budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad your vet was able to treat her and hopefully she's now on her way to a full and speedy recovery. :hug:

Please let me know how's she's doing. I'm sending lots of healing energy, positive thoughts and prayers for your little girl.*


----------



## kazjak (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you  I'll update you with how she's doing!


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm glad that your bird is recuperating slowly and hope she'll recover fully and be in her previous form. Seems like the emergency vet doesn't have too much of experience with birds. In addition to all that you're doing, I think a few drops of ginger-garlic juice mixed with honey will be good for her as they are natural antibiotics, clear up the throat for any infections and also generate heat in the body. Good luck for your bird. Hope she returns back to normal soon. :best_wishes:


----------



## kazjak (Jan 29, 2012)

That sounds interesting, will investigate where to get that mixture, thank you.

She's doing great, she's back to eating normally and playing just like she was before he was unwell, it's such a relief! Her little voice is slowly returning, still a bit hoarse but she's trying really hard to reach those big old high notes again!!!

She seems happy and if she is then so are we


----------

